# doggy diapers



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

is it a bad idea to put a diaper on a boy puppy.
only for bedtime so he can sleep with mommy daddy and his sister.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How old is the puppy you are speaking of? You could take him out to potty just before bedtime and maybe set your clock and get up and take him during the night. I think they say pups can hold their bladder somewhere equal to their age, ie 4 months old can go about 4 hrs between potty breaks. I am not sure on that but I would consider taking him during the night. And perhaps no water while you are up during the night. Sorry I am not more helpful on this matter.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> is it a bad idea to put a diaper on a boy puppy.
> only for bedtime so he can sleep with mommy daddy and his sister.[/B]


I would agree to take the puppy out before bed and cut the water off earlier, our little guy sleeps with us and he learned to hold it until we take him to his pad, he actually holds it the entire night. He is 19 months old now but has been holding either in his crate or on the bed for well over a year now...I think that might be the better route to take teaches the little one to hold it

Good Luck


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

kk i will try it,
he is only 4 months so i will set my clock for 3 hours apart


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

I got one for my dog, who marks like mad (I rescued him 2 yrs ago and he's about 9, but it's something I could never get him over). Although the size was right, it didn't come up high enough... so when he'd stand up, his penis would come out of the diaper, leaving him free to mark walls/doors/etc while marking on himself which got tracked onto things he'd lie down on. In other words, no dice with my dog!

I did, however, order a bellyband which just came in today. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit him, so I'll have to try to sell it to someone (it's a toy sized, tie-dye fleece) and order a bigger size. I'll happily post to let all know if/how it works!


----------

